# Asian Cabinet



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Design*

In response to Hank Gilpin's advice on my Jewelry Armoire in the October 2010 issue of Fine Woodworking, I decided to, instead of fixing the Jewelry Armoire, to design a new cabinet that implements Hank's suggestions. This "Asian Cabinet", as I am tentatively calling it, is smaller and more slender than the Jewelry Armoire. I also do not plan on keeping this piece, but instead selling it when I am finished, so if there are any potential buyers out there….

I have already started work on this project, and plan to post updates, including some videos. I also sometimes tweet pictures for a more detailed progress from the shop: @brianhavens.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *The Design*
> 
> In response to Hank Gilpin's advice on my Jewelry Armoire in the October 2010 issue of Fine Woodworking, I decided to, instead of fixing the Jewelry Armoire, to design a new cabinet that implements Hank's suggestions. This "Asian Cabinet", as I am tentatively calling it, is smaller and more slender than the Jewelry Armoire. I also do not plan on keeping this piece, but instead selling it when I am finished, so if there are any potential buyers out there….
> 
> I have already started work on this project, and plan to post updates, including some videos. I also sometimes tweet pictures for a more detailed progress from the shop: @brianhavens.


cool


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Where there's a Jig, There's a Way*

The first task I decided to tackle is the cabinet legs. If I cannot get the legs right, all bets are off. They look deceivingly simple in the design picture, but having the cabinet float above the legs, as well as my attempt to make the legs from 8/4 stock complicates things a bit. Nothing that a jig cannot solve, right?


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Where there's a Jig, There's a Way*
> 
> The first task I decided to tackle is the cabinet legs. If I cannot get the legs right, all bets are off. They look deceivingly simple in the design picture, but having the cabinet float above the legs, as well as my attempt to make the legs from 8/4 stock complicates things a bit. Nothing that a jig cannot solve, right?


You're a lot braver than I am, getting a metal clamp *that* close to a spinning saw blade!

Ingenious solution to the problem though. To paraphrase what you said, where there's a jig, there's most likely a LumberJock. **


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Where there's a Jig, There's a Way*
> 
> The first task I decided to tackle is the cabinet legs. If I cannot get the legs right, all bets are off. They look deceivingly simple in the design picture, but having the cabinet float above the legs, as well as my attempt to make the legs from 8/4 stock complicates things a bit. Nothing that a jig cannot solve, right?


I'm impressed…it looks like it's beyond my paygrade!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Where there's a Jig, There's a Way*
> 
> The first task I decided to tackle is the cabinet legs. If I cannot get the legs right, all bets are off. They look deceivingly simple in the design picture, but having the cabinet float above the legs, as well as my attempt to make the legs from 8/4 stock complicates things a bit. Nothing that a jig cannot solve, right?


Great video Brian, I look forward to seeing more


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Where there's a Jig, There's a Way*
> 
> The first task I decided to tackle is the cabinet legs. If I cannot get the legs right, all bets are off. They look deceivingly simple in the design picture, but having the cabinet float above the legs, as well as my attempt to make the legs from 8/4 stock complicates things a bit. Nothing that a jig cannot solve, right?


I too am impressed


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Two... Three Birds, one Stone*

Turned out that the jig I used to cut the mortise faces on the leg solved a more general problem, which allowed me to use the same jig for several other tasks.


----------



## Benighted (Jul 26, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Two... Three Birds, one Stone*
> 
> Turned out that the jig I used to cut the mortise faces on the leg solved a more general problem, which allowed me to use the same jig for several other tasks.


As always a great video, just love 'em all. Really educational, and the stuff you make are just phenomenal! Way out of my league but gives something to strive for!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Two... Three Birds, one Stone*
> 
> Turned out that the jig I used to cut the mortise faces on the leg solved a more general problem, which allowed me to use the same jig for several other tasks.


Thanks for the demo, good video. Jigs are something I like to make (it may end up being my predominate interest in the hobby….....but what am I going to do with them?), currently working on a strange dust collecting….....fixture….I think you would call it. Also in progress is a super sled nearly done, and a unique project table top, that, although it is not finished, I am using constantly to do glue ups (using hold downs and the slots in the table top) for the dust collecting fixture, so I can finish routing the table top without throwing dust everywhere.

Just an old timer, still working, so I run a little short on time and energy…..........

Have a good one…...

Alaska Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Two... Three Birds, one Stone*
> 
> Turned out that the jig I used to cut the mortise faces on the leg solved a more general problem, which allowed me to use the same jig for several other tasks.


Another great show Norm, I mean Brain )


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Two... Three Birds, one Stone*
> 
> Turned out that the jig I used to cut the mortise faces on the leg solved a more general problem, which allowed me to use the same jig for several other tasks.


Great video Brian…glad to see you are having the breakfast of champions!! Aren't jigs wonderful but I always admire the guys who can design them for their specific purposes. Me?...I'm still learning.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Two... Three Birds, one Stone*
> 
> Turned out that the jig I used to cut the mortise faces on the leg solved a more general problem, which allowed me to use the same jig for several other tasks.


Thanks for the video. the jig was ingenious.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Two... Three Birds, one Stone*
> 
> Turned out that the jig I used to cut the mortise faces on the leg solved a more general problem, which allowed me to use the same jig for several other tasks.


Very helpful, great job!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Two... Three Birds, one Stone*
> 
> Turned out that the jig I used to cut the mortise faces on the leg solved a more general problem, which allowed me to use the same jig for several other tasks.


now thats thinking


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Legs and Aprons*

Makings some progress again, after getting a little side tracked on the second set of legs






Some may be curious about the rasp that I use for making templates. It is a #49 Nicolson, a.k.a. "pattern maker's rasp". It has an irregular tooth pattern that make it cut quickly and easy to control as well. You can see it here . It is a little expensive, but if you plan on doing a lot of templates, it is worth it in the long run.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Legs and Aprons*
> 
> Makings some progress again, after getting a little side tracked on the second set of legs
> 
> ...


Brian…...Here is one method for taming the glue squeeze out on the rail you are concerned about


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Legs and Aprons*
> 
> Makings some progress again, after getting a little side tracked on the second set of legs
> 
> ...


Great how too Brian keep them coming your doing a superb job!!


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Legs and Aprons*
> 
> Makings some progress again, after getting a little side tracked on the second set of legs
> 
> ...


Nice video. I like your discussion about the glue-up concerns, something we sometimes don't think about until we're well into the glue-up. Look forward to your summary of how the glue-up went.


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Making the Asian Cabinet*

I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.

Enjoy:

http://blip.tv/play/hZBRgq3VOAA


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

brianhavens said:


> *Making the Asian Cabinet*
> 
> I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.
> 
> ...


Very well done Brian. This is my first visit. I love your design. As soon as I get a chance I will look at the series. Love Asian desiigned furniture. Tks for sharing.


----------



## dufus7441 (Jul 15, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Making the Asian Cabinet*
> 
> I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.
> 
> ...


Great job on the cabinet, nice video. Also like the music. Who is playing this song?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Making the Asian Cabinet*
> 
> I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.
> 
> ...


I love this cabinet. You struck everything just right on it with the material, proportions, and craftsmanship. And now this video? I love watching something like this come together!

Thanks For Sharing


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Making the Asian Cabinet*
> 
> I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.
> 
> ...


Fantastic. It turned out great. Brian, by the way, I use to listen to that song in grad shcool, back in the late 80s or maybe just after in the early 90s. Is that Hiroshima?


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Making the Asian Cabinet*
> 
> I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.
> 
> ...


Very cool…love the cabinet, the music and the video.


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Making the Asian Cabinet*
> 
> I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.
> 
> ...


Thank you, for putting this on lumber jocks. I am a part-time hobby wood worker who thought I could build it better than what I could get from IKEA. After watching master craftsmen like yourself, Todd Clippinger and others, I realise I've got away to go yet!!. Shows like yours, inspire me to keep trying to improve all the time,
so please keep doing the podcast for those of us that need them.

Many thanks again,Alfred222


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Making the Asian Cabinet*
> 
> I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.
> 
> ...


Awesome video and cabiinet!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making the Asian Cabinet*
> 
> I made a video for the Asian Cabinet project that I posted last week. I shot some video, tooks some high quality photos, and a lot of pictures that I tweeted on Twitter throughout the project. It is from this material that I made the video.
> 
> ...


What a great video and project! It came out amazing! Love the style and colors. One to be proud of no doubt!


----------

